# par requirements for lps ?



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

brains hamers bubles scolys acans chalase cups plates any one know ???


----------



## ckmullin (Aug 4, 2013)

Thought I remembered specific info such as that on canreef.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

LPS is about 150 to 250


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Every Lps is different


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree with spit.fire: some lps do better in lower light and some do best in high light. Not all lps have the same light requirements... Even different color forms/morphs of the same lps have different light requirements. 

Best regards,

Bodhin


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ok does any one know what lps need lower of higher light does any one have like a chart or some thing ?


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Don't know anything about salt, so not sure if this is what you're looking for http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=119297&d=1347984154


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Durogity said:


> Don't know anything about salt, so not sure if this is what you're looking for http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=119297&d=1347984154


Hey that's a nice list! I'm saving this. Thanks!

It's time to set up one for yourself! I'm pretty sure you will do well with all these info!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Durogity said:


> Don't know anything about salt, so not sure if this is what you're looking for http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=119297&d=1347984154


cool list this was help full


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Glad I could help, salt is in my future, the wife says I can do my fresh thing, if I get her a salt tank....and when the wife is pro-tank, you do....am I right guys lol


----------

